# Christmas Music



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

AquaHull said:


>


So, have a happy Redwing Christmas?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Sung in Italian and English.
I like Bocelli.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Bocelli was so good that I dumped this version.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Pavoratti & Domingo.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> So, have a happy Redwing Christmas?


Got my Red Wings a long time ago.

I played AABC next to Olympia ( with hardly any parking )


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> MisterMills357 said:
> 
> 
> > So, have a happy Redwing Christmas?
> ...


AABC? What is that?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Here 92.1 started a while back they play nothing but Christmas music non stop every day and night. Every time Payton gets in the van. that is all we listen too. I never knew how nice it could be to listen to a Frozen CD for a break.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Let's liven this party up a bit.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> AABC? What is that?


Hardball

American Amateur Baseball Congress

http://www.miaabc.com/


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Here 92.1 started a while back they play nothing but Christmas music non stop every day and night. Every time Payton gets in the van. that is all we listen too. I never knew how nice it could be to listen to a Frozen CD for a break.


Around here it is Mix 100.7 FM.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

this is one of my favorite songs sung by one of my favorite singers...

You have to watch the whole thing or at least until watch as the chorus comes in


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm sick of that crap already. Been hearing it since before turkey day.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

65mustang said:


> I'm sick of that crap already. Been hearing it since before turkey day.


Thank God no one is forcing you to come on this thread and listen to it.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

65mustang said:


> I'm sick of that crap already. Been hearing it since before turkey day.


Have you noticed what the OP is posting ?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> 65mustang said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sick of that crap already. Been hearing it since before turkey day.
> ...


I noticed something about hockey or something. Then I looked at the thread title, and commenced to hijack the thread.

No need to thank me.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

OK, I will stop there for now.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


>


So, Does Santa like your Milk and cookies?

I'll stop here before I say something about that being ghey


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> MisterMills357 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


The video is gay? Please to explain, I see 3 women singing a funny song.

Santa likes THEIR milk and cookies, and he is running around on all of them.


----------

